# How long will canned pumpkin last?



## texasgirl (Nov 27, 2005)

I thought I saw this on here not too long ago, but, I couldn't find it.
I have 2 cans from last year and was wondering if they would still be good? I'm assuming they will be.


----------



## mudbug (Nov 27, 2005)

I think they will be fine, TeeGee.  Remember when I made those pumpkin flans?  Used canned pumpkin that had been in the cupboard for at least a year.


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 27, 2005)

Thanks Mudbug! Maybe that's where I saw it.


----------



## Constance (Nov 27, 2005)

I have some that are about FIVE years old...what do y'all think?


----------



## DampCharcoal (Nov 27, 2005)

Constance, crack 'em open and take a whiff! Five years is most likely pushing it but that stuff does seem to last forever!


----------



## Constance (Nov 27, 2005)

Will do. I always thought that about evaporated milk, too, but I found a can in my basement a while back that "clunked" when shaken.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Nov 27, 2005)

Constance! I'm sorry, I've been in a joking mood. Toss the old cans of pumpkin. I don't want you or anyone else to get sick.


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Nov 27, 2005)

If the cans are not bulging they should be safe.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Nov 27, 2005)

Toss them.


----------



## Constance (Nov 27, 2005)

Gee, I might be out almost $1.50! 

You're right...I'l toss'em.


----------

